# not eating, laying on his side, possibly caught something from another betta



## Gil (Jan 28, 2011)

Two months ago our first betta we had stopped eating after a year and started swimming crazy like he was going to jump out of the tank. We put in Tetra Lifeguard to fight off a bunch of conditions/diseases, but his actions didn't improve. After a few weeks of not eating, we then got another betta and a 10 gallon tank for them to share that had a clear holed divider, with heater and filter. As far as a cycled tank, I did water tests very often and 30-50% water changes until the tank was cycled which took a month. The older betta continued to not eat for 2 months mostly sitting still and sometimes laid on ground on his side; then 5 days ago he showed signs of ich. I then quarantined both in separate non-filtered, heated tanks with new water. The older one died 2 days later  My younger betta who is a crowntail who is still small, acted perfectly fine in his new environment for the first 2 days and then started to eat very little and the next day and presently not eating at all like the older betta did 2 months ago. He is now leaning to the side at times and also swimming crazy at times, as if he is trying to shake off a parasite. So, we shouldn't have put them in the same tank, but I now don't know what to do for this little guy...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and sorry you are having problems....a few questions....

You have the CT in a smaller QT tank right now...correct....what size is it and how much and how often are the water changes, additives used and medication or treatment used in the past week and water temp....can you post a pic....


----------



## Gil (Jan 28, 2011)

The QT tank is a 5 gallon with just a new plant, heater, light and no substrate. The plan was 4 days in the 5 gal until any ich died in the 10 gallon tank that is fishless at the moment. Four days would be tonight. Four days ago, the 5 gallon tank was empty, I filled the water change bucket with tap water and used water conditioner to rid the water of clorine and cloramines. The water temp he is used to is 78-80 degrees and when I saw him with symptoms leaning to his side near the top of the water yesterday I turned the temp to 82 degrees in case of ich and put ich treatment in the water just once (1/2 tsp). The only reason I thought he might have ich is if he caught it from the other betta in the 10 gal divided, shared water tank. I have not done a water change in the 5 gallon since the water was put in 4 days ago. I can post a pic tonight when I get home from work..


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Is he bloated at all....not eating correct? leaning to the side...somewhat lethargic floating at the surface.....exposed to ich but no parasites on the body correct?

I would start a 10 day Epsom salt treatment on him.

Put him in a small QT container that can be floated in the heated tank (attached to the side so it doesn't sink)
Get a clean 1gal jug and fill with dechlorinated water of like temp and add 1tsp/gal Epsom salt(Not aquarium salt) use this water for 100% daily water changes for 2 days-then increase the Epsom salt 2tsp/gal and continue the 100% daily water changes with this water for 7 more days-pre mixing the treatment water will help make water changes and correct dosage easier

Hold all food for the first 3 days and then offer half feeding twice a day during treatment

Maintain water temp in the 76-78F range

You can also add tannins to the Epsom salt treatment water from either-naturally dried and fallen from the tree Oak leaf (10-12 crushed/gal) or Indian almond leaf or blackwater extract or decaf green tea-let one of these steep in the treatment water for at least 1 hour before use-the longer it steeps the more tannins released the dark the water the more the Betta will like it...shake well before use

Make sure the pre-mix treatment water is within a couple of degree in temp between the QT water-so not to cause temp shock problems.

Covering the top of the QT container with plastic veggie wrap will also help by keeping the air above the water warm and humid for the labyrinth organ.


----------



## FishyFishy321 (Jan 27, 2011)

watch out


----------



## Gil (Jan 28, 2011)

He seemed somewhat back to normal when I got home and looked like he wanted food which he hasn't eaten in 2 or 3 days. He ate 4 pellets and I stopped, I normally give him 3. I just noticed you said to hold off on food, so not sure if it was good or bad that I fed him. I don't think he is bloated. I am posting pictures of him that were taken about a month ago and some just now for comparison. 




Oldfishlady said:


> Is he bloated at all....not eating correct? leaning to the side...somewhat lethargic floating at the surface.....exposed to ich but no parasites on the body correct?


yep, before today he wasn't eating and he is normally ready to eat anything. yes, lethargic floating at the surface, could have been exposed to ich, same water as the other one, but is still not showing any signs of ich. When he was lethargic he was also keeping his gills slightly open, today he isn't. I will run to the store and get the Epsom salt, I'd imagine I should still treat him even though he seems better today. ...and I don't know what tannins is.

before 1 of 3









before 2 of 3









before 3 of 3












today 1 of 3









today 2 of 3









today 3 of 3


----------

